# 36-inch curved weapon w/ four blades?



## Ceicei (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm trying to visualize the weapon mentioned in this article.  It sounded like it would be something that would be difficult to defend against.  Does anyone know what such a weapon would be and what it looks like?

Part of the article:

The man, 43, was charged Friday with two counts of aggravated assault, a second-degree felony, for allegedly stabbing one son and cutting another with a 36-inch curved weapon armed with four separate blades. 

Rest of the article:

http://www.sltrib.com/2004/Jan/01172004/utah/129911.asp

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 17, 2004)

Could it be the weapon that the Klingons used in the next generation?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree with Rich...it sounds like the Klingon sword or one of the clones of those.  Those are sold throughout various knife outlets. 

Some are made of unsharpened and rather flimsy metal...but it wouldn't be nice to get smacked with one.

Here's links to a Klingon geek site talking about the weapons like that:

http://www.geocities.com/ktesh_kag/betlehorigin2.htm

http://www.geocities.com/ktesh_kag/sword2.htm


And here is a link to Ebay if you want to buy one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2218219772


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> *it sounds like the Klingon sword or one of the clones of those.  Those are sold throughout various knife outlets.
> 
> Some are made of unsharpened and rather flimsy metal...but it wouldn't be nice to get smacked with one.
> ...



Ouch!  

It looks like it is designed to be held with two hands.  I hope these won't get too popular.   However, has anyone trained in defense against those?

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 17, 2004)

Bat'leth's are fun.  The thing is, 95% of the folks who might play with them, haven't got a clue on how to really use it.  The techniques combine staff, longsword and sythe concepts. Its a 2 handed weapon, though it can be used single handed, with some difficulty. (I know folks who both make and practice with them.)

There was a kata floating around but rumor is Paramount forced it off the market.

Picture of Bat'leths from Toronto Trek 17

(KAG has a video available - See http://www.klingonimperialweaponsguild.org/pages/mupwi/mupwi8a.htm for info.  Site is hard to read though)


Based on the description in that article, I doubt it was a Bat'leth though.  More likely, it was one of the crap knock off clones available cheep at flea markets.  Bud K sells some of the knockoffs.

http://www.budkww.com/partsview.asp?action=lookup&partno=BK494 is 1 example.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 18, 2004)

> It looks like it is designed to be held with two hands. I hope these won't get too popular. However, has anyone trained in defense against those?



Its in the Vulcan close combat curriculum, I believe.  I think the Federation's manual on combatives cover it as well.



> Bat'leth's are fun. The thing is, 95% of the folks who might play with them, haven't got a clue on how to really use it. The techniques combine staff, longsword and sythe concepts. Its a 2 handed weapon, though it can be used single handed, with some difficulty.



Bob...I have to ask...do you speak Klingon?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 18, 2004)

he is out there in space some times:rofl: 
he might be:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hardheadjarhead _
> Bob...I have to ask...do you speak Klingon?
> Regards,
> 
> Steve [/B]



HISlaH   (Yes, a little)   (Mostly the swear words though) :rofl:


The Klingon Language Institute has alot more information on learning it.  You can also find Hamlet translated into the mother language.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *There was a kata floating around but rumor is Paramount forced it off the market. *


Yep.  I picked up the book when it first came out, and it was supposed to be the first in a series on Klingon combat methods.  Paramount soon clamped down on them, but you occasionally see a copy of the book for sale here and there.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 20, 2004)

> HISlaH (Yes, a little)  (Mostly the swear words though)



I knew it.  You probably go to conventions and hit on the girls dressed up like Vulcans.

All for  the ears, too, I bet.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2004)

Randy - I'd love to check that out.  Can you shoot me some more info on it? 

Steve - Nah, I hit on the Anime gals.  Vulcans are too boring.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Vulcans are too boring.  *



Have you watched the new Star Trek?  Have you seen the Vulcan on that show?  Boring?  Whooa...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2004)

Heh.

I liked Hoshi more myself..... 

I'd raise a Bat'leth for her....then again, from what I heard, she'd do some serious damage if I tried.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 21, 2004)

Deanna Troi...the most beautiful woman in Star Fleet.  I mean, she was absolutely perfect.

I'd like to see that kata too, Randy.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 4, 2004)

Ummm.    Since we are discussing tools created by show business, here is a question.

Do you recall the round boomerang-like sharp tool that the character Xena uses on the show "Xena"?  She would throw a circular "knife" and it's so sharp it could cut through a lot of stuff, then manage to return to her by bouncing against walls.  The question I've always wondered is how she manages to never cut her hand when it returns?

Anyway, is that thing fictional, or do they really exist in the Australian fighting arts?

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *Nah, I hit on the Anime gals.   *



I think everyone hits on the anime gals....'specially the ones dressed as cat girls...


----------

